
Show OS X notifications when long running command finishes - ejpastorino
http://frantic.im/notify-on-completion
======
nathan_long
A much lower-effort solution, if you can hear: "some_command; say 'done'".
(Replace 'say' with 'espeak' on Linux.)

I personally went kinda crazy in this direction, and made 'judge
some_command', which, depending on exit status, runs either 'yay' or 'boom',
themselves custom commands which play clapping or explosion sounds.

So I can do 'judge run_tests' or 'run_tests; judge' and hear what happened.
(The latter form is nice if I realize after the command started that I want
notification - I just type it and hit enter while waiting for the first
command to finish.)

[https://github.com/nathanl/.dotfiles/blob/64b0ae9e53c0bbf9c5...](https://github.com/nathanl/.dotfiles/blob/64b0ae9e53c0bbf9c5b6b162754237251cedbac4/zsh/aliases#L65-L91)

------
oregondan
There's also noti
([https://github.com/variadico/noti](https://github.com/variadico/noti)),
which I use. Just add noti to the beginning of a command you run (i.e. "noti
eb deploy"), and you'll get a notification when it finishes.

------
stormbrew
I have a bell character in my prompt and my terminals (on osx and Linux)
configured to do visual signaling on bell instead of making noise. This works
even with remote hosts and uniformly across platforms.

------
chmaynard
Left as an exercise for the reader: learn how to do this in bash, decide what
to name the script file, figure out what the PS1 line does, and so on.

------
freeslugs
how would this work with terminal instead of iterm2?

